# Ibra al Milan: si o no? Gazzetta vs Sky. Tutte le notizie



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

Il possibile ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan è un vero e proprio tormentone. Secondo Alessandro Alciato (fonte vicina all'entourage di Mr Bee), come già riportato nel pomeriggio, al momento Ibra al Milan è molto più no che sì.

*Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport, invece, poco fa, ha twittato che Ibra è sempre più vicino al Milan. In settimana lo svedese incontrerà lo sceicco presidente del Psg. Blanc è pronto a dare il via libera.*


----------



## Blu71 (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il possibile ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan è un vero e proprio tormentone. Secondo Alessandro Alciato (fonte vicina all'entourage di Mr Bee), come già riportato nel pomeriggio, al momento Ibra al Milan è molto più no che sì.
> 
> *Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport, invece, poco fa, ha twittato che Ibra è sempre più vicino al Milan. In settimana lo svedese incontrerà lo sceicco presidente del Psg. Blanc è pronto a dare il via libera.*



Io ci credo.


----------



## pisolo22 (3 Agosto 2015)

Bisogna credere ciecamente in *Laudisa* come ho scritto nell'altro topic solo lui sa la verità sullo svedese data la sua amicizia con pizzaman Raiola , sugli altri affari del Milan potrà anche sbagliarsi vedesi Goundogan ma su Ibra no perchè è lui stesso fonte diretta di notizie.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

up


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

*Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 3 Agosto: Mr Bee porta Ibrahimovic al Milan. Lo svedese è vicino al ritorno in rossonero.*


----------



## Blu71 (3 Agosto 2015)

Con l'arrivo di Di Maria al PSG : http://www.milanworld.net/di-maria-al-psg-e-fatta-vt30742.html
ormai ...dovremmo esserci ...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 3 Agosto: Mr Bee porta Ibrahimovic al Milan. Lo svedese è vicino al ritorno in rossonero.*



Ma Sky non affermava il contrario?


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Sky non affermava il contrario?



Ormai abbiamo capito tutti che Sky é contro il Milan,Sig Alciato compreso


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 3 Agosto: Mr Bee porta Ibrahimovic al Milan. Lo svedese è vicino al ritorno in rossonero.*


Il fatto che lo affermi il CdS mi preoccupa non poco.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ormai abbiamo capito tutti che Sky é contro il Milan,Sig Alciato compreso



...atteggiamento stupido, in ogni caso.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fatto che lo affermi il CdS mi preoccupa non poco.



Laudisa dice che Ibra è sempre più vicino ...quindi ...


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

La prima pagina della Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi 3 Agosto

Milan, ora assalto a Ibra.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La prima pagina della Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi 3 Agosto
> 
> Milan, ora assalto a Ibra.


mah, non vorrei che questi fenomeni stiano reciclando le dichiarazioni (false) di ieri notte.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ormai abbiamo capito tutti che Sky é contro il Milan,Sig Alciato compreso



Mah, possono essere contro quanto vogliono, ma non tanto da rimetterci la credibilità. Alciato veniva deriso e gli veniva detto che era contro il Milan perchè diceva che la cordata di Lee, le dame cinesi, eccetera, non esistevano, così come SKY veniva deriso quando dicevano che Ancelotti non veniva, eccetera eccetera.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Agosto 2015)

Straziante.

Soprattutto perché Sky da sempre è più affidabile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Agosto 2015)

Alciato fino ad ora ci ha preso su tutto vedasi Ancelotti e mr bee. Dubito che ne sappia meno di laudisa anche se ci auguriamo il contrario


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2015)

*Ibrahimovic su Twitter ha da poco rimosso il suo unico follow, ovvero quello al profilo ufficiale della Volvo. Questioni di incompatibilità con qualche sponsor del prossimo club? Impossibile saperlo, forse solo una coincidenza. Ricordiamo però che Audi è sponsor del Milan, mentre quello del Galatasaray, il club che viene definito sfidante i rossoneri per lo svedese, è ancora un'incognita. Fino alla stagione appena conclusasi, come patner automobilistico il club turco pare abbia avuto la Opel; partnership conclusasi a fine stagione. Mentre per la prossima stagione, diverse fonti hanno riportato come in dirittura d'arrivo un accordo proprio con la Volvo.*


----------



## VonVittel (3 Agosto 2015)

Sky che propone la pubblicità del canale TV della Juventus non può che andare contro al Milan... Che vergogna


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Agosto 2015)

Sembra qualcosa si sta movendo


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mah, possono essere contro quanto vogliono, ma non tanto da rimetterci la credibilità. Alciato veniva deriso e gli veniva detto che era contro il Milan perchè diceva che la cordata di Lee, le dame cinesi, eccetera, non esistevano, così come SKY veniva deriso quando dicevano che Ancelotti non veniva, eccetera eccetera.


Questione di fonti, Louis, il sale del giornalismo. Questo Alciato conosce qualcuno dell'entourage di Mr. Taechaubol ed è il biografo ufficiale di Carlo Ancelotti, inevitabilmente sulle vicende di questi ultimi mesi relative a questi due soggetti ha avuto le informazioni migliori. Carlo Laudisa di Gazzetta è da sempre vicino, al pari di Di Marzio (quest'ultimo più recentemente, data la più giovane età) a Galliani, responsabile del mercato del Milan. Alciato tra l'altro riferiva impressioni dell'entourage di Mr. Bee che quest'ultimo avrebbe probabilmente appreso da Berlusconi che le avrebbe apprese da Galliani che aspetta notizie da Raiola che... Troppi passaggi, a ciascuno dei quali qualcuno fornisce la propria versione dei fatti. Per nequizia, per interesse. O magari per proteggere un affare in corso. Certo è che Ibra che se ne sta buono e mogio ad aspettare che l'annata passi senza muovere carta e penna non si è mai visto. E non si vedrà neanche stavolta.


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questione di fonti, Louis, il sale del giornalismo. Questo Alciato conosce qualcuno dell'entourage di Mr. Taechaubol ed è il biografo ufficiale di Carlo Ancelotti, inevitabilmente sulle vicende di questi ultimi mesi relative a questi due soggetti ha avuto le informazioni migliori. Carlo Laudisa di Gazzetta è da sempre vicino, al pari di Di Marzio (quest'ultimo più recentemente, data la più giovane età) a Galliani, responsabile del mercato del Milan. Alciato tra l'altro riferiva impressioni dell'entourage di Mr. Bee che quest'ultimo avrebbe probabilmente appreso da Berlusconi che le avrebbe apprese da Galliani che aspetta notizie da Raiola che... Troppi passaggi, a ciascuno dei quali qualcuno fornisce la propria versione dei fatti. Per nequizia, per interesse. O magari per proteggere un affare in corso. Certo è che Ibra che se ne sta buono e mogio ad aspettare che l'annata passi senza muovere carta e penna non si è mai visto. E non si vedrà neanche stavolta.


Va detto, per amore del vero, che se si verificherà lo scenario prospettato dalla Gazzetta (e per essere precisi, anche da Corsport) la palma dell'anticipazione giornalistica andrà al buon Alfredo Pedullà, che è stato molto preciso su modalità e tempi di questa negoziazione. Si vede subito quando un giornalista ha in mano le dritte giuste ovvero sta ricamando impressioni, ologrammi di fatti. Questione di dettagli, di toni di voce, quasi di silenzi più che di parole, quelli che proteggono la fonte che sta passando le notizie. Questione di fonti, dunque. Vedremo se per Ibra sarà così.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (3 Agosto 2015)

Mia personalissima impressione: Ibra aspetta un'offerta stratosferica dal PSG, che confermi così anche il suo ruolo primario nella squadra.
In alternativa credo ci sia solo il Milan o forse un'altra squadra.
La prima opzione la valuto possibile al 35%, la seconda al 50%, la terza al 15%.
Non ci resta che aspettare...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

*GdS: Ibra ha aperto il cuore di Galliani già dal 10 giugno, quando diede la disponibilità a tornare al Milan. Ufficialmente Ibrahimovic afferma che Parigi è la città più bella del mondo, ma in realtà è il centro di Milano il quartiere più desiderato dalla sua famiglia. Al di là del contratto, per Ibra conta anche l'ambiente e milanello è l'unico posto da cui è andato via malvolentieri. Per lui biennale da 9M o triennale da 6M, come più preferisce. Soltanto successivamente si aprirebbero le porte della MLS. L'insidia Galatasaray è concreta ma il Milan si sente sicuro del gradimento del giocatore e di Raiola. Intanto Blanc si è opposto alla cessione di Thiago Motta ma non a quella di Ibra: il tecnico, infatti, sta pensando ad un nuovo modulo con Cavani prima punta e Lacazette a muoversi intorno. In settimana è previsto l'incontro con il presidente parigino: Ibra vuole rassicurazioni, altrimenti partirà un deciso mal di pancia. 

Rai Sport: Milan e Raiola vogliono accordarsi anche per il futuro post calcistico di Ibra. Lo svedese, infatti, dovrebbe rimanere nei quadri dirigenziali rossoneri.*


----------



## Black (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Rai Sport: Milan e Raiola vogliono accordarsi anche per il futuro post calcistico di Ibra. Lo svedese, infatti, dovrebbe rimanere nei quadri dirigenziali rossoneri.*



Mah, Ibra dirigente non lo vedo molto... comunque l'importante è che torni a vestire la maglia rossonera!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il possibile ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan è un vero e proprio tormentone. Secondo Alessandro Alciato (fonte vicina all'entourage di Mr Bee), come già riportato nel pomeriggio, al momento Ibra al Milan è molto più no che sì.
> 
> *Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport, invece, poco fa, ha twittato che Ibra è sempre più vicino al Milan. In settimana lo svedese incontrerà lo sceicco presidente del Psg. Blanc è pronto a dare il via libera.*



L'arrivo di Ibra è troppo importante per questa stagione e la prossima..speriamo davvero che lo svedese abbia deciso di tornare in rossonero, a chi parlava di giocatore "vecchio" consiglio di guardarsi il prestagione che ha fatto..è più in forma lui a 33 anni che l'80% dei giocatori tra i 20 e i 26..


----------



## Doctore (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Rai Sport: Milan e Raiola vogliono accordarsi anche per il futuro post calcistico di Ibra. Lo svedese, infatti, dovrebbe rimanere nei quadri dirigenziali rossoneri.*



magari insieme a maldini.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il possibile ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan è un vero e proprio tormentone. Secondo Alessandro Alciato (fonte vicina all'entourage di Mr Bee), come già riportato nel pomeriggio, al momento Ibra al Milan è molto più no che sì.
> 
> *Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport, invece, poco fa, ha twittato che Ibra è sempre più vicino al Milan. In settimana lo svedese incontrerà lo sceicco presidente del Psg. Blanc è pronto a dare il via libera.*



Io ci credo fino al 31 Agosto a meno che rinnovi.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (3 Agosto 2015)

Se dovessi scommettere oggi 5 euro li punterei sul mancato ritorno di ibra al Milan, purtroppo


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questione di fonti, Louis, il sale del giornalismo. Questo Alciato conosce qualcuno dell'entourage di Mr. Taechaubol ed è il biografo ufficiale di Carlo Ancelotti, inevitabilmente sulle vicende di questi ultimi mesi relative a questi due soggetti ha avuto le informazioni migliori. Carlo Laudisa di Gazzetta è da sempre vicino, al pari di Di Marzio (quest'ultimo più recentemente, data la più giovane età) a Galliani, responsabile del mercato del Milan. Alciato tra l'altro riferiva impressioni dell'entourage di Mr. Bee che quest'ultimo avrebbe probabilmente appreso da Berlusconi che le avrebbe apprese da Galliani che aspetta notizie da Raiola che... Troppi passaggi, a ciascuno dei quali qualcuno fornisce la propria versione dei fatti. Per nequizia, per interesse. O magari per proteggere un affare in corso. Certo è che Ibra che se ne sta buono e mogio ad aspettare che l'annata passi senza muovere carta e penna non si è mai visto. E non si vedrà neanche stavolta.



Ma ovviamente... si possono fare tutti i discorsi che vogliamo sulla credibilità di una notizia. Intendevo solo dire che Alciato non si gioca la sua credibilità per lo sfizio di andare contro il Milan



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: Ibra ha aperto il cuore di Galliani già dal 10 giugno, quando diede la disponibilità a tornare al Milan. Ufficialmente Ibrahimovic afferma che Parigi è la città più bella del mondo, ma in realtà è il centro di Milano il quartiere più desiderato dalla sua famiglia. Al di là del contratto, per Ibra conta anche l'ambiente e milanello è l'unico posto da cui è andato via malvolentieri. Per lui biennale da 9M o triennale da 6M, come più preferisce. Soltanto successivamente si aprirebbero le porte della MLS. L'insidia Galatasaray è concreta ma il Milan si sente sicuro del gradimento del giocatore e di Raiola. Intanto Blanc si è opposto alla cessione di Thiago Motta ma non a quella di Ibra: il tecnico, infatti, sta pensando ad un nuovo modulo con Cavani prima punta e Lacazette a muoversi intorno. In settimana è previsto l'incontro con il presidente parigino: Ibra vuole rassicurazioni, altrimenti partirà un deciso mal di pancia.
> 
> Rai Sport: Milan e Raiola vogliono accordarsi anche per il futuro post calcistico di Ibra. Lo svedese, infatti, dovrebbe rimanere nei quadri dirigenziali rossoneri.*


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io ci credo fino al 31 Agosto a meno che rinnovi.



Esatto. Raiola chiederà il rinnovo del contratto al Psg. L'ultimo della sua carriera. In caso di risposta negativa, chiederà di cedere il giocatore, con tanto di buonauscita ed a zero. Altrimenti, inizierà una conflittualità negativa con il club, da cui ci rimetterà solo quest'ultimo. Suo malgrado, il Psg come squadra dipende da lui: se lui viene meno, questa squadra collassa, e ciò non è né buono né giusto. Dubbi sulla buona uscita e sul parametro zero? Raiola ha ricevuto da Galliani la promessa di una robustissima commissione su quello che riuscirà a risparmiare il Milan da questa negoziazione, che si aggiunge a quello promessogli dal giocatore sulla buona uscita che riuscirà ad incassare. Raiola ha promesso che ci proverà per entrambi, e per ammansire il Psg promette di far prendere al club un giocatore a prezzi di realizzo. Chi? Uno dei suoi, ovviamente. Perché Raiola rimane sempre Raiola.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il possibile ritorno di Ibrahimovic al Milan è un vero e proprio tormentone. Secondo Alessandro Alciato (fonte vicina all'entourage di Mr Bee), come già riportato nel pomeriggio, al momento Ibra al Milan è molto più no che sì.
> 
> *Carlo Laudisa della Gazzetta dello Sport, invece, poco fa, ha twittato che Ibra è sempre più vicino al Milan. In settimana lo svedese incontrerà lo sceicco presidente del Psg. Blanc è pronto a dare il via libera.*



Come avevo preventivato : un'estate appresso a Ibrahimovic.
Spero sia pronta l'alternativa, che ci siano altri obiettivi anche in altre zone del campo e che in uscita si sappia cosa fare.
-28 e dobbiamo ancora costruire mezza squadra.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io ci credo fino al 31 Agosto a meno che rinnovi.



Già tardi.. nelle prime tre giornate abbiamo Fiorentina e Inter in trasferta, che si diano una mossa.

Non ho voglia di lasciare nemmeno 1 punto per strada.


----------



## J&B (3 Agosto 2015)

Prenderei Romagnoli e Witsel,in attacco stiamo bene così.


----------



## cris (3 Agosto 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già tardi.. nelle prime tre giornate abbiamo Fiorentina e Inter in trasferta, che si diano una mossa.
> 
> Non ho voglia di lasciare nemmeno 1 punto per strada.



con la squadra attuale, la vedo grigia non perder punti con fiorentina ed inter.


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2015)

edit, scusate


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Come avevo preventivato : un'estate appresso a Ibrahimovic.
> *Spero sia pronta l'alternativa, che ci siano altri obiettivi anche in altre zone del campo e che in uscita si sappia cosa fare*.
> -28 e dobbiamo ancora costruire mezza squadra.



Straquoto, ora che abbiamo un mister che a quanto pare ha le idee molto chiare cerchiamo di dargli una rosa il più possibile senza lacune. Se non dovesse arrivare cercheranno di mettere una pezza alla meglio negli ultimi giorni di mercato? Senza Ibra siamo troppo indietro alle altre, spero che se ne rendano conto.

Detto questo, Ibra - Milan un travaglio lungo un'estate.......mammamia

PS: ammesso che Bee e chi gli sta dietro siano gente seria, credo (spero) che si cominci a fare mercato seriamente (Galliani permettendo) dalle prossime sessioni e quando dico seriamente non mi riferisco alla quantità di soldi disponibile.


----------



## kundi (3 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Suo malgrado, il Psg come squadra dipende da lui: se lui viene meno, questa squadra collassa, e ciò non è né buono né giusto.


Mi sembra esagerato, secondo me il PSG ha bisogno di staccarsi da Ibra proprio per non dipendere solo da lui, con i giocatori che ha credo che possa dire la sua in campo europeo anche senza di lui, se oltre a Di Maria come sembra prendono anche un altra grande punta non sono inferiori a nessuno e l'hanno dimostrato l'altr' anno andando a qualificarsi in 10 con Ibra espulso a Londra contro il Chelsea.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Agosto 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> con la squadra attuale, la vedo grigia non perder punti con fiorentina ed inter.



Si parlava dell' arrivo di Ibra infatti


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2015)

A me se il Psg dipende o meno da Ibra interessa veramente poco o nulla...se tornerà é chiaro che il Milan sarà completamente dipendente da lui, sarebbe l'unico top player in squadra e l'unico in grado di farci fare il salto di qualità, in questo momento è di fondamentale importanza averlo


----------



## Doctore (3 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Come avevo preventivato : un'estate appresso a Ibrahimovic.
> Spero sia pronta l'alternativa, che ci siano altri obiettivi anche in altre zone del campo e che in uscita si sappia cosa fare.
> -28 e dobbiamo ancora costruire mezza squadra.



Non ci sono alternative...il mercato scellerato di galliani.
Romagnoli insegna o lui o giochiamo con paletta...magari è una tattica per non fare aste boh.


----------



## koti (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: Ibra ha aperto il cuore di Galliani già dal 10 giugno, quando diede la disponibilità a tornare al Milan. Ufficialmente Ibrahimovic afferma che Parigi è la città più bella del mondo, ma in realtà è il centro di Milano il quartiere più desiderato dalla sua famiglia. Al di là del contratto, per Ibra conta anche l'ambiente e milanello è l'unico posto da cui è andato via malvolentieri. Per lui biennale da 9M o triennale da 6M, come più preferisce. Soltanto successivamente si aprirebbero le porte della MLS. L'insidia Galatasaray è concreta ma il Milan si sente sicuro del gradimento del giocatore e di Raiola. Intanto Blanc si è opposto alla cessione di Thiago Motta ma non a quella di Ibra: il tecnico, infatti, sta pensando ad un nuovo modulo con Cavani prima punta e Lacazette a muoversi intorno. In settimana è previsto l'incontro con il presidente parigino: Ibra vuole rassicurazioni, altrimenti partirà un deciso mal di pancia.
> 
> Rai Sport: Milan e Raiola vogliono accordarsi anche per il futuro post calcistico di Ibra. Lo svedese, infatti, dovrebbe rimanere nei quadri dirigenziali rossoneri.*


Mah, ero ottimista ma dopo le parole di Alciato lo sono molto meno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Agosto 2015)

Intanto manca meno di un mese e siamo ancora qui senza un difensore e un centrocampista tecnico che erano le 2 priorità


----------



## The P (3 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Come avevo preventivato : un'estate appresso a Ibrahimovic.
> Spero sia pronta l'alternativa, che ci siano altri obiettivi anche in altre zone del campo e che in uscita si sappia cosa fare.
> -28 e dobbiamo ancora costruire mezza squadra.



.


----------



## The P (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: Ibra ha aperto il cuore di Galliani già dal 10 giugno, quando diede la disponibilità a tornare al Milan. Ufficialmente Ibrahimovic afferma che Parigi è la città più bella del mondo, ma in realtà è il centro di Milano il quartiere più desiderato dalla sua famiglia. Al di là del contratto, per Ibra conta anche l'ambiente e milanello è l'unico posto da cui è andato via malvolentieri. Per lui biennale da 9M o triennale da 6M, come più preferisce. Soltanto successivamente si aprirebbero le porte della MLS. L'insidia Galatasaray è concreta ma il Milan si sente sicuro del gradimento del giocatore e di Raiola. Intanto Blanc si è opposto alla cessione di Thiago Motta ma non a quella di Ibra: il tecnico, infatti, sta pensando ad un nuovo modulo con Cavani prima punta e Lacazette a muoversi intorno. In settimana è previsto l'incontro con il presidente parigino: Ibra vuole rassicurazioni, altrimenti partirà un deciso mal di pancia.
> 
> Rai Sport: Milan e Raiola vogliono accordarsi anche per il futuro post calcistico di Ibra. Lo svedese, infatti, dovrebbe rimanere nei quadri dirigenziali rossoneri.*



.


----------



## Il Genio (3 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Sky che propone la pubblicità del canale TV della Juventus non può che andare contro al Milan... Che vergogna




Sky e', in primis, una TV commerciale, teoricamente non schierata, semplicemente va dove tira il vento ed il vento tira verso i gobbi che:

1) sono di più in Italia
2) negli ultimi anni hanno vinto più di tutti

E' anche vero che a livello commerciale il loro primo concorrente è Mediaset Premium, causalmente della famiglia Berlusconi , quindi è alquanto normale che si facciano la guerra con tutti i mezzi.

Ovvio che poi ci siano giornalisti, magari milanisti, magari informati sul Milan, che fortunatamente fanno il nostro gioco, ma in linea di massima valiamo quanto il due di picche.

Mettiamoci anche che il direttore della parte sportiva è Caressa, romano mezzo romanista e mezzo juventino coadiuvato da quella simpaticissima meretrice della D'Amico e niente al mondo potrà far vacillare la leadership bianconera.

Ricordo un Milan-juve o juve-Milan di un paio d'anni fa, in studio per il commento tecnico c'erano Mauro, Paolo rossi e Vialli, della serie se non tifiamo juve...


----------



## Schism75 (3 Agosto 2015)

il canale tematico della Juventus è pubblicizzato, insieme a quello della Roma, perchè non hanno avendo la CL devono cercare di evitare la diaspora dei tifosi di queste squadre.

E' una mossa commerciale.

Fine OT


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Sky e', in primis, una TV commerciale, teoricamente non schierata, semplicemente va dove tira il vento ed il vento tira verso i gobbi che:
> 
> 1) sono di più in Italia
> 2) negli ultimi anni hanno vinto più di tutti
> ...





Schism75 ha scritto:


> il canale tematico della Juventus è pubblicizzato, insieme a quello della Roma, perchè non hanno avendo la CL devono cercare di evitare la diaspora dei tifosi di queste squadre.
> 
> E' una mossa commerciale.
> 
> Fine OT



L'atteggiamento di Sky pro Juve è cosa vecchia e prescinde dal canale telematico. Ad ogni modo torniamo sul thread.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: Ibra ha aperto il cuore di Galliani già dal 10 giugno, quando diede la disponibilità a tornare al Milan. Ufficialmente Ibrahimovic afferma che Parigi è la città più bella del mondo, ma in realtà è il centro di Milano il quartiere più desiderato dalla sua famiglia. Al di là del contratto, per Ibra conta anche l'ambiente e milanello è l'unico posto da cui è andato via malvolentieri. Per lui biennale da 9M o triennale da 6M, come più preferisce. Soltanto successivamente si aprirebbero le porte della MLS. L'insidia Galatasaray è concreta ma il Milan si sente sicuro del gradimento del giocatore e di Raiola. Intanto Blanc si è opposto alla cessione di Thiago Motta ma non a quella di Ibra: il tecnico, infatti, sta pensando ad un nuovo modulo con Cavani prima punta e Lacazette a muoversi intorno. In settimana è previsto l'incontro con il presidente parigino: Ibra vuole rassicurazioni, altrimenti partirà un deciso mal di pancia.
> 
> Rai Sport: Milan e Raiola vogliono accordarsi anche per il futuro post calcistico di Ibra. Lo svedese, infatti, dovrebbe rimanere nei quadri dirigenziali rossoneri.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: Ibra ha aperto il cuore di Galliani già dal 10 giugno, quando diede la disponibilità a tornare al Milan. Ufficialmente Ibrahimovic afferma che Parigi è la città più bella del mondo, ma in realtà è il centro di Milano il quartiere più desiderato dalla sua famiglia. Al di là del contratto, per Ibra conta anche l'ambiente e milanello è l'unico posto da cui è andato via malvolentieri. Per lui biennale da 9M o triennale da 6M, come più preferisce. Soltanto successivamente si aprirebbero le porte della MLS. L'insidia Galatasaray è concreta ma il Milan si sente sicuro del gradimento del giocatore e di Raiola. Intanto Blanc si è opposto alla cessione di Thiago Motta ma non a quella di Ibra: il tecnico, infatti, sta pensando ad un nuovo modulo con Cavani prima punta e Lacazette a muoversi intorno. In settimana è previsto l'incontro con il presidente parigino: Ibra vuole rassicurazioni, altrimenti partirà un deciso mal di pancia.
> 
> Rai Sport: Milan e Raiola vogliono accordarsi anche per il futuro post calcistico di Ibra. Lo svedese, infatti, dovrebbe rimanere nei quadri dirigenziali rossoneri.*



Io proverò ad avere fede nella Gazzetta, ma obiettivamente mi fido più di Sky e Alciato.
Sperare però non costa nulla, quindi cercherò di crederci fino in fondo.


----------



## 13-33 (3 Agosto 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra esagerato, secondo me il PSG ha bisogno di staccarsi da Ibra proprio per non dipendere solo da lui, con i giocatori che ha credo che possa dire la sua in campo europeo anche senza di lui, se oltre a Di Maria come sembra prendono anche un altra grande punta non sono inferiori a nessuno e l'hanno dimostrato l'altr' anno andando a qualificarsi in 10 con Ibra espulso a Londra contro il Chelsea.


Lascia stare parla senza veder le partite. Il PSG vuole vincere la champions hanno pensato che con Ibra si poteva fare adesso hanno capito che lui quando si fa duro sparice e no ha piu la considerazione di prima dov'e era il re assoluto.

A Parigi i tifosi prendere molto ma molto piu male una partenza di Verratti ho pure Thiago Silva che di Ibra tanto per fare capire.


----------



## Julian Ross (3 Agosto 2015)

Il punto, a mio parere, è che siamo completamente fermi da inizio luglio! 

Su Romagnoli nessun progresso e nessuna alternativa, su Ibra solo favolette e sul centrocampista nulla di nulla. 
Le altre squadre si rinforzano senza proclami e noi abbiamo la stessa squadra dallo scorso scellerato anno (tolte le due punte, e il discutibile ingaggio di Bertolacci). 
Ad oggi siamo dietro Juventus, Roma, Napoli, Lazio ed anche Inter. 
La Champions con la squadra attuale è utopia pura.


----------



## J&B (3 Agosto 2015)

Sento odore di gatto Soriano


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> Mah, Ibra dirigente non lo vedo molto... comunque l'importante è che torni a vestire la maglia rossonera!



Ibra capo degli osservatori.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: al momento non ci sono grandi sensazioni che l'affare Ibrahimovic Milan si possa concludere positivamente. E non ci sono nemmeno segnali sul fatto che l'acquisto di Di Maria possa sbloccare la situazione Ibra.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: al momento non ci sono grandi sensazioni che l'affare Ibrahimovic Milan si possa concludere positivamente. E non ci sono nemmeno segnali sul fatto che l'acquisto di Di Maria possa sbloccare la situazione Ibra.*



C'è tempo, mi toglieranno questa "convinzione" solo se Ibra rinnoverà.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: al momento non ci sono grandi sensazioni che l'affare Ibrahimovic Milan si possa concludere positivamente. E non ci sono nemmeno segnali sul fatto che l'acquisto di Di Maria possa sbloccare la situazione Ibra.*



Ok, mantengono il loro punto di vista... Vediamo sta settimana come va..


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Il punto, a mio parere, è che siamo completamente fermi da inizio luglio!
> 
> Su Romagnoli nessun progresso e nessuna alternativa, su Ibra solo favolette e sul centrocampista nulla di nulla.
> Le altre squadre si rinforzano senza proclami e noi abbiamo la stessa squadra dallo scorso scellerato anno (tolte le due punte, e il discutibile ingaggio di Bertolacci).
> ...



La Roma per Romagnoli aspetta la definizione di almeno uno tra Salah e Dzeko, e il PSG aspetta allo stesso modo di ufficializzare Di Mario o Lacazette.
Non è dipeso solo da noi, insomma. 
A meno che non volevamo rinunciare a quei due giocatori.

Caso a parte Witsel, su cui si poteva affondare ma solo cedendo alle richieste assurde dello Zenit. 
Lo stesso Zenit sta chiedendo 15 milioni per cedere Criscito. 

L'anno scorso ci si lamentava del mercato a caso (si prendevano le occasioni sul mercato e non i giocatori che servivano). Adesso sanno chi prendere, ma le circostanze richiedono un po' di pazienza. Per me meglio aspettare e riuscire ad arrivare a Romagnoli, Witsel e Ibra, piuttosto che mollare la presa e virare sulle alternative.


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: al momento non ci sono grandi sensazioni che l'affare Ibrahimovic Milan si possa concludere positivamente. E non ci sono nemmeno segnali sul fatto che l'acquisto di Di Maria possa sbloccare la situazione Ibra.*



Si dicevano le stesse cose nell'estate 2010.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2015)

Ibra lo sostengo da tempo per me sarà un'affare fattibile solo nell'ultima settimana di agosto...


----------



## Aragorn (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: al momento non ci sono grandi sensazioni che l'affare Ibrahimovic Milan si possa concludere positivamente. E non ci sono nemmeno segnali sul fatto che l'acquisto di Di Maria possa sbloccare la situazione Ibra.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: Ibra ha aperto il cuore di Galliani già dal 10 giugno, quando diede la disponibilità a tornare al Milan. Ufficialmente Ibrahimovic afferma che Parigi è la città più bella del mondo, ma in realtà è il centro di Milano il quartiere più desiderato dalla sua famiglia. Al di là del contratto, per Ibra conta anche l'ambiente e milanello è l'unico posto da cui è andato via malvolentieri. Per lui biennale da 9M o triennale da 6M, come più preferisce. Soltanto successivamente si aprirebbero le porte della MLS. L'insidia Galatasaray è concreta ma il Milan si sente sicuro del gradimento del giocatore e di Raiola. Intanto Blanc si è opposto alla cessione di Thiago Motta ma non a quella di Ibra: il tecnico, infatti, sta pensando ad un nuovo modulo con Cavani prima punta e Lacazette a muoversi intorno. In settimana è previsto l'incontro con il presidente parigino: Ibra vuole rassicurazioni, altrimenti partirà un deciso mal di pancia.
> 
> Rai Sport: Milan e Raiola vogliono accordarsi anche per il futuro post calcistico di Ibra. Lo svedese, infatti, dovrebbe rimanere nei quadri dirigenziali rossoneri.*



Tendo a fidarmi più di Sky



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma ovviamente... si possono fare tutti i discorsi che vogliamo sulla credibilità di una notizia. Intendevo solo dire che Alciato non si gioca la sua credibilità per lo sfizio di andare contro il Milan



Va detto però che, a mio modo di vedere, se uno tiene molto alla credibilità e vuole evitare figure di menta nel dubbio è sempre meglio fare i pessimisti (visto che spesso pessimismo e realismo vanno a braccetto). Ad esempio l'anno scorso Laudisa è andato avanti tutto agosto sostenendo che Falcao sarebbe andato alla Juve in prestito con parte dell'ingaggio pagata dal Monaco. Una volta che tale profezia non si è avverata è stato ovviamente parecchio spernacchiato, ma se fosse successo il contrario credo che il suo errore sarebbe passato molto più sottotraccia.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si dicevano le stesse cose nell'estate 2010.



Due situazioni completamente diverse ed assolutamente imparagonabili.


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Due situazioni completamente diverse ed assolutamente imparagonabili.



Situazioni diverse, ma le difficoltà erano comunque enormi.
L'ingaggio molto più alto di Ibra (contando anche gli anni di contratto complessivi). 
Il valore del cartellino. 
La bufera mediatica che il Barcellona voleva evitare.
L'età del giocatore, che oggi lo rende molto più accessibile (è comunque a fine carriera).

Secondo me era molto più difficile arrivare all'Ibra del 2010 che ingaggiare l'Ibra di quest'anno.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Situazioni diverse, ma le difficoltà erano comunque enormi.
> L'ingaggio molto più alto di Ibra (contando anche gli anni di contratto complessivi).
> Il valore del cartellino.
> La bufera mediatica che il Barcellona voleva evitare.
> ...



Il Barca lo voleva fuori... e lo avrebbe regalato a tutti pur di non vederlo andare al Real.
Per il PSG Ibra non e (ancora) un peso come lo era con i spagnoli e se ne frega altamente di dove va a finire la carriera se realmente deve partire.


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il Barca lo voleva fuori... e lo avrebbe regalato a tutti pur di non vederlo andare al Real.
> Per il PSG Ibra non e (ancora) un peso come lo era con i spagnoli e se ne frega altamente di dove va a finire la carriera se realmente deve partire.



Il Barça ci ha rimesso sia economicamente sia a livello d'immagine con quella cessione.
Ibrahimovic sarebbe rimasto al Barcellona se non fosse stato lui a volersene andare.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Barça ci ha rimesso sia economicamente sia a livello d'immagine con quella cessione.
> Ibrahimovic sarebbe rimasto al Barcellona se non fosse stato lui a volersene andare.



Guardiola si sarebbe tagliato un braccio pur di non averlo piu in rosa.
E Ibra ha fatto di tutto per andare via... cosa che non sta (ancora) facendo con il PSG.
E ricordiamoci che il Barca non si e mai fatto problemi a cedere grandissimi giocatori quando pensava di potere lanciare il nuovo gioiellino...

Hanno ceduto Ibra per fare (piu) spazio a Messi.


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guardiola si sarebbe tagliato un braccio pur di non averlo piu in rosa.
> E Ibra ha fatto di tutto per andare via... cosa che non sta (ancora) facendo con il PSG.
> E ricordiamoci che il Barca non si e mai fatto problemi a cedere grandissimi giocatori quando pensava di potere lanciare il nuovo gioiellino...
> 
> Hanno ceduto Ibra per fare (piu) spazio a Messi.



Guardiola non era il proprietario del Barcellona, lui non ci rimise niente. Ma per la società fu un disastro.
Il PSG non ci rimette nulla da una cessione di Ibra. Per il Barcellona fu una perdita morale ed economica che a un certo punto non poteva più rimandare per evitare di compromettere l'equilibrio nello spogliatoio. 
E Messi comunque aveva già più spazio. Ibra infatti a inizio stagione giocava al centro, poi Guardiola decise successivamente di spostare Messi al centro come falso nueve (da lì inizio il mal di pancia di Ibra verso Guardiola, come detto dallo stesso giocatore).


----------



## Torros (3 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guardiola non era il proprietario del Barcellona, lui non ci rimise niente. Ma per la società fu un disastro.
> Il PSG non ci rimette nulla da una cessione di Ibra. Per il Barcellona fu una perdita morale ed economica che a un certo punto non poteva più rimandare per evitare di compromettere l'equilibrio nello spogliatoio.
> E Messi comunque aveva già più spazio. Ibra infatti a inizio stagione giocava al centro, poi Guardiola decise successivamente di spostare Messi al centro come falso nueve (da lì inizio il mal di pancia di Ibra verso Guardiola, come detto dallo stesso giocatore).



Il Psg non vuole cedere Ibra, come hanno affermato tutti i diretti interessati e non è vero che non ci rimette nulla.
In termini d'immagine se non prende Cr7(impossibile) ci rimette molto. 
Lo vuoi capire che tutte queste notizie di Ibra al Milan sono inventate di sana pianta dai giornali italiani, per distogliere l'attenzione del tifoso e vendere quanto più possibile.
Basta andarsi a leggere qualche cosa sui giornali francesi, non c'è traccia di questa possibile cessione di Ibra al Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Channel: Ad oggi è difficilissimo vedere Ibrahimovic al Milan, Ibrahimovic è un giocatore del Psg e al momento più che vedere l'evolversi della situazione non si può fare. SE ci saranno novità ad oggi non ipotizzabili ci saranno solo ad agosto inoltrato.*


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Ad oggi è difficilissimo vedere Ibrahimovic al Milan, Ibrahimovic è un giocatore del Psg e al momento più che vedere l'evolversi della situazione non si può fare. SE ci saranno novità ad oggi non ipotizzabili ci saranno solo ad agosto inoltrato.*




Abbiamo un calendario tostissimo, all'inizio. Non ho mai capito il perchè, ma sembra che alla dirigenza del Milan le prime partite di campionato non interessino. 

Il calciomercato che chiude DOPO l'inizio di campionato è una porcheria a cui bisognerebbe porre immediatamente rimedio. Bisognerebbe fare una petizione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un calendario tostissimo, all'inizio. Non ho mai capito il perchè, ma sembra che alla dirigenza del Milan le prime partite di campionato non interessino.
> 
> Il calciomercato che chiude DOPO l'inizio di campionato è una porcheria a cui bisognerebbe porre immediatamente rimedio. Bisognerebbe fare una petizione.



Concordo, assolutamente.


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Ad oggi è difficilissimo vedere Ibrahimovic al Milan, Ibrahimovic è un giocatore del Psg e al momento più che vedere l'evolversi della situazione non si può fare. SE ci saranno novità ad oggi non ipotizzabili ci saranno solo ad agosto inoltrato.*



Ecco detto da milan channel è una grandissima cosa; questa posizione di prudenza mi rende molto ottimista sull'arrivo di Ibra


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Agosto 2015)

Domanda mia:il PSG perche dovrebbe offrire un rinnovo a ibra?
Vero é che son pieni di soldi e non hanno problemi di questo genere ma il punto é:hanno veramente bisogno di ibra?per come la vedo io a livello tecnico ibra rischia di diventare un limite...lo svedese deve e vuole giocare sempre e comunque e sopratutto p


----------



## Torros (3 Agosto 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Domanda mia:il PSG perche dovrebbe offrire un rinnovo a ibra?
> Vero é che son pieni di soldi e non hanno problemi di questo genere ma il punto é:hanno veramente bisogno di ibra?per come la vedo io a livello tecnico ibra rischia di diventare un limite...lo svedese deve e vuole giocare sempre e comunque e sopratutto p


infatti va in scadenza, ma in tutte le big del mondo servono due attaccanti di livello.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Agosto 2015)

Domanda mia:il PSG perche dovrebbe offrire il rinnovo a ibra?sicuri che non rischi di diventare un problema per loro?sicuramente non hanno problemi di soldi ma il punto é un altro;a livello tecnico per me ibra può essere un limite per loro..il campionato lo vincono comunque a mani basse mentre vogliono fare il salto di qualitá in Champions..lo svedese vuole giocare a tutti i costi e per me un ibra 34enne o piu non può essere titolare in una squadra che punta a vincere la champions dato anche che è risaputo che ibra limita Cavani che sarebbe invece l'attaccante ideale per loro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Ad oggi è difficilissimo vedere Ibrahimovic al Milan, Ibrahimovic è un giocatore del Psg e al momento più che vedere l'evolversi della situazione non si può fare. SE ci saranno novità ad oggi non ipotizzabili ci saranno solo ad agosto inoltrato.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Le stesse cose che lo staff di Bee avrà riportato ad Alciato


----------



## Torros (3 Agosto 2015)

Solo ad Agosto molto inoltrato.. 
Il modo in cui prendono per i fondelli, il tifoso medio del Milan è incredibile 
Come diavolo farebbe il Psg a sostituire Ibra ad agosto inoltrato, ma anche adesso è quasi impossibile sostituirlo. Gli attaccanti in questa fase di mercato difficilmente si muovono a meno che non facciano i comprimari.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me se non rinnova viene..questo è il centro di tutto..gli danno il rinnovo=resta al psg
Niente rinnovo=viene a milano


----------



## bargnani83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Solo ad Agosto molto inoltrato..
> Il modo in cui prendono per i fondelli, il tifoso medio del Milan è incredibile
> Come diavolo farebbe il Psg a sostituire Ibra ad agosto inoltrato, ma anche adesso è quasi impossibile sostituirlo. Gli attaccanti in questa fase di mercato difficilmente si muovono a meno che non facciano i comprimari.



Infatti hanno offerto 40 piccioli per lacazette che all'ultimo controllo fa di mestiere l'attaccante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Ad oggi è difficilissimo vedere Ibrahimovic al Milan, Ibrahimovic è un giocatore del Psg e al momento più che vedere l'evolversi della situazione non si può fare. SE ci saranno novità ad oggi non ipotizzabili ci saranno solo ad agosto inoltrato.*



L'eventuale arrivo di Ibra, anche al 1 settembre, mi calmerebbe e zittirebbe subito, ma io non ne posso veramente più degli ultimi giorni di agosto e delle ore del COndor. Pensavo avessimo finalmente superato questa fase.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



questi continui incontri con la dirigenza del psg cosa vogliono dire ? rinnovo o buonuscita ?


----------



## Victorss (3 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Infatti hanno offerto 40 piccioli per lacazette che all'ultimo controllo fa di mestiere l'attaccante


. Si ma lui é quello che Cristiano Ronaldo non é agile ed é solo un rapace d area e che Ronaldinho era un giocoliere che prende le piste da Messi per quanto riguarda la tecnica e il controllo di palla. Ha una visiona tutta sua delle cose..senza offesa..
Comunque io continuo a sperarci, anche se credo che alla fine non arriverà..per me il fatto che abbiam preso luiz adriano é un indizio su come andrà a finire..


----------



## Torros (3 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Infatti hanno offerto 40 piccioli per lacazette che all'ultimo controllo fa di mestiere l'attaccante


che è una notizia che riportano solo le stampe italiane e cmq il Lione non avrebbe tempo di trovare un degno sostituto adesso. Senza menzionare il fatto che Aulas, ha detto più volte che non vende Fekir e/o Lacazzette al Psg..


----------



## Torros (3 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> . Si ma lui é quello che Cristiano Ronaldo non é agile ed é solo un rapace d area e che Ronaldinho era un giocoliere che prende le piste da Messi per quanto riguarda la tecnica e il controllo di palla. *Ha una visiona tutta sua delle cose*..senza offesa..
> Comunque io continuo a sperarci, anche se credo che alla fine non arriverà..per me il fatto che abbiam preso luiz adriano é un indizio su come andrà a finire..


beh vedremo chi avrà ragione..


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> beh vedremo chi avrà ragione..



tralasciate un piccolissimo particolare: se Ibra e Raiola hanno deciso di cambiare aria accadrà senza se e senza ma, è storicamente provato


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra esagerato, secondo me il PSG ha bisogno di staccarsi da Ibra proprio per non dipendere solo da lui, con i giocatori che ha credo che possa dire la sua in campo europeo anche senza di lui, se oltre a Di Maria come sembra prendono anche un altra grande punta non sono inferiori a nessuno e l'hanno dimostrato l'altr' anno andando a qualificarsi in 10 con Ibra espulso a Londra contro il Chelsea.



kundi, parlavo appunto di un Psg con Ibrahimovic in cui il giocatore ha il famoso mal di pancia. La grande punta di cui tu parli presuppone Zlatan ceduto, o vogliamo ipotizzare che venga acquistato Lacazette tenendo in panchina lo svedese? Sarei il primo ad auspicare un Psg maturo per camminare da solo senza Ibra, ed è quello che vuole fare Blanc cedendo Ibra. Perdonami, a volte basta leggere con attenzione, grazie.


----------



## DannySa (3 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> kundi, parlavo appunto di un Psg con Ibrahimovic in cui il giocatore ha il famoso mal di pancia. La grande punta di cui tu parli presuppone Zlatan ceduto, o vogliamo ipotizzare che venga acquistato Lacazette tenendo in panchina lo svedese? Sarei il primo ad auspicare un Psg maturo per camminare da solo senza Ibra, ed è quello che vuole fare Blanc cedendo Ibra. Perdonami, a volte basta leggere con attenzione, grazie. )



Sono d'accordo, è probabile che Blanc voglia giocare in un'altra maniera senza dipendere troppo dal singolo giocatore, Ibra per come è fatto non può essere soltanto uno degli 11, svaria per tutto il campo e non puoi dirgli di limitarsi a svolgere un solo compito, né ora né tra 2 anni, è una cosa che ci potrebbe favorire nella trattativa che si spera possa chiudersi presto.
Detto questo cedendolo avrebbero modo di guardarsi intorno nel mercato, ergo se Ibra parte è perché punterano su qualcun altro e se dovesse arrivare non credo piaccia allo svedese vedersi soppiantare da qualcun altro quindi come è giusto che sia se ne va lui prima (tra l'altro Ibra più di 3 anni nella stessa squadra non rimane).


----------



## kundi (3 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> kundi, parlavo appunto di un Psg con Ibrahimovic in cui il giocatore ha il famoso mal di pancia. La grande punta di cui tu parli presuppone Zlatan ceduto, o vogliamo ipotizzare che venga acquistato Lacazette tenendo in panchina lo svedese? Sarei il primo ad auspicare un Psg maturo per camminare da solo senza Ibra, ed è quello che vuole fare Blanc cedendo Ibra. Perdonami, a volte basta leggere con attenzione, grazie. )


No guarda io ho letto benissimo, infatti sono sicuro che il suo presidente è capacissimo di tenere Ibra in tribuna e comprare ugualmente una grande punta insieme a Di Maria. Il collasso di cui parlavi forse verrebbe a Raiola.


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> No guarda io ho letto benissimo, infatti sono sicuro che il suo presidente è capacissimo di tenere Ibra in tribuna e comprare ugualmente una grande punta insieme a Di Maria. Il collasso di cui parlavi forse verrebbe a Raiola.


Beh, quando è così, faccio come l'amico Condor: alzo le mani.


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'eventuale arrivo di Ibra, anche al 1 settembre, mi calmerebbe e zittirebbe subito, ma io non ne posso veramente più degli ultimi giorni di agosto e delle ore del COndor. Pensavo avessimo finalmente superato questa fase.



Non dipende solo da noi.
Tutti i club faticano a comprare e a vendere. 
Il PSG, che è una potenza, non ha ancora ufficializzato nessun grande colpo.


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il calciomercato che chiude DOPO l'inizio di campionato è una porcheria a cui bisognerebbe porre immediatamente rimedio. Bisognerebbe fare una petizione.



Qui sono d'accordo come mai stato prima d'ora. 
Chiudere il calciomercato i primi di agosto è così improponibile?


----------



## Fabregas (3 Agosto 2015)

State facendo dei viaggi mentali assurdi sia che voi siate pro-Ibra sia che siate no-Ibra. 

Leggere certe "teorie" mi fa proprio morire dal ridere. 

Ma attenersi ai fatti, a quello che sappiamo oggi no?

Al 3 Agosto non abbiamo nessuna trattativa ne con il PSG ne con Ibra. E, se mai ci sarà, non verranno fatti passi avanti fino alla fine di Agosto. BASTA.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Ad oggi è difficilissimo vedere Ibrahimovic al Milan, Ibrahimovic è un giocatore del Psg e al momento più che vedere l'evolversi della situazione non si può fare. SE ci saranno novità ad oggi non ipotizzabili ci saranno solo ad agosto inoltrato.*



*Galliani alla partenza verso Monaco :"Ibrahimovic? vediamo".*


----------



## Schism75 (3 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Qui sono d'accordo come mai stato prima d'ora.
> Chiudere il calciomercato i primi di agosto è così improponibile?



Una volta era così. Mi pare fino alla fine degli anni 90 si finiva a fine luglio. Al massimo i primi 10 giorni di agosto per l'acquisto di uno straniero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla partenza verso Monaco :"Ibrahimovic? vediamo".*



Continuare a pregare.


----------



## Victorss (3 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Qui sono d'accordo come mai stato prima d'ora.
> Chiudere il calciomercato i primi di agosto è così improponibile?



D'accordissimo. Il calciomercato se il campionato inizia il 23 dovrebbe chiudersi prima di tale data. É assurdo che prima della chiusura si giochino addirittura due turni.


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> No guarda io ho letto benissimo, infatti sono sicuro che il suo presidente è capacissimo di tenere Ibra in tribuna e comprare ugualmente una grande punta insieme a Di Maria. Il collasso di cui parlavi forse verrebbe a Raiola.



Certo!! come no.......LOL


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> State facendo dei viaggi mentali assurdi sia che voi siate pro-Ibra sia che siate no-Ibra.
> 
> *Leggere certe "teorie" mi fa proprio morire dal ridere.
> 
> ...



c è un topic aperto per scambiarsi opinioni,impressioni e notizie....
I giornali italiani e le varie emittenti televisive danno il dato certo che ibra interessi al milan e mi sembra lo abbia confermato sia il nano sia sinisa una decina di giorni fa ....poi se si concretizzerà il tutto tanto meglio.Il topic è aperto,quindi ok ci atteniamo ai fatti ma credo sia giusto continuare a commentare e pure sognare un ritorno di un campione,almeno finchè i moderatori non chiuderanno la discussione.


----------



## Fabregas (3 Agosto 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> c è un topic aperto per scambiarsi opinioni,impressioni e notizie....
> I giornali italiani e le varie emittenti televisive danno il dato certo che ibra interessi al milan e mi sembra lo abbia confermato sia il nano sia sinisa una decina di giorni fa ....poi se si concretizzerà il tutto tanto meglio.Il topic è aperto,quindi ok ci atteniamo ai fatti ma credo sia giusto continuare a commentare e pure sognare un ritorno di un campione,almeno finchè i moderatori non chiuderanno la discussione.



Va bene sognare e sperare ma se voliamo troppo in alto per niente (le notizie che abbiamo sono tutto fumo ad oggi) dopo ci troviamo a cadere facendoci un male cane. Sto solo dicendo, come ho scritto, di ragionare su quello che sappiamo. Ad oggi Ibra è più un giocatore del PSG che del Milan visto che non ci sono trattative e nell'aria non c'è niente.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla partenza verso Monaco :"Ibrahimovic? vediamo".*



Bellissima dichiarazione


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Va bene sognare e sperare ma se voliamo troppo in alto per niente (le notizie che abbiamo sono tutto fumo ad oggi) dopo ci troviamo a cadere facendoci un male cane. Sto solo dicendo, come ho scritto, di ragionare su quello che sappiamo. Ad oggi Ibra è più un giocatore del PSG che del Milan visto che non ci sono trattative e nell'aria non c'è niente.



Qui non si tratta di volare troppo in alto. ..qui o si vola per davvero o non si parte nemmeno; tutto dipende dall'arrivo di Ibra, in questo momento è fondamentale nel medio periodo per rilanciare il milan, se fallisce questa trattativa sappiamo già cosa ci aspetta


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Va bene sognare e sperare ma se voliamo troppo in alto per niente (le notizie che abbiamo sono tutto fumo ad oggi) dopo ci troviamo a cadere facendoci un male cane. Sto solo dicendo, come ho scritto, di ragionare su quello che sappiamo. Ad oggi Ibra è più un giocatore del PSG che del Milan visto che *non ci sono trattative e nell'aria non c'è niente*.



su questo non sono d accordo.Sul fatto di Illuderci è un altra cosa...


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Agosto 2015)

ibra e' fortissimo ...ma non e' quello che ci serve..... al momento sarebbe meglio un centrocampista top.


----------



## Fabregas (3 Agosto 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> su questo non sono d accordo.Sul fatto di Illuderci è un altra cosa...



Che trattativa devi fare con il PSG? Vai a Parigi con 5M ed è fatta. Forse è il PSG che non vuole...


----------



## Fabregas (3 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Qui non si tratta di volare troppo in alto. ..qui o si vola per davvero o non si parte nemmeno; tutto dipende dall'arrivo di Ibra, in questo momento è fondamentale nel medio periodo per rilanciare il milan, se fallisce questa trattativa sappiamo già cosa ci aspetta



Ibra, torniamo al solito discorso, deve essere la ciliegina non la torta stessa.

Non possiamo basare il mercato su un 34enne, non dobbiamo basare il giudizio intero di un mercato solo su di lui.

Quello di cui abbiamo fondamentalmente bisogno sono innesti di qualità a centrocampo no di Ibra.


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Ibra, torniamo al solito discorso, deve essere la ciliegina non la torta stessa.
> 
> Non possiamo basare il mercato su un 34enne, non dobbiamo basare il giudizio intero di un mercato solo su di lui.
> 
> Quello di cui abbiamo fondamentalmente bisogno sono innesti di qualità a centrocampo no di Ibra.



Ma come si fa a dire che Ibra è la ciliegina sulla torta? Ibra é la TORTA!! ma dove eravate quando il milan ha vinto l' ultimo scudetto??? il merito principale di chi era? di Boateng, del"cannoniere" Nocerino o di chi altro? abbiamo visto gli anni seguenti che fine abbiamo fatto
concordo che necessitiamo anche di un cc e un difensore, ma senza Ibra non vai da nessuna parte imho


----------



## markjordan (3 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire che Ibra è la ciliegina sulla torta? Ibra é la TORTA!! ma dove eravate quando il milan ha vinto l' ultimo scudetto??? il merito principale di chi era? di Boateng, del"cannoniere" Nocerino o di chi altro? abbiamo visto gli anni seguenti che fine abbiamo fatto
> concordo che necessitiamo anche di un cc e un difensore, ma senza Ibra non vai da nessuna parte imho


con Nocerino lo scudetto l'abbiamo PERSO , basta false leggende (in generale , non x te)


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire che Ibra è la ciliegina sulla torta? Ibra é la TORTA!! ma dove eravate quando il milan ha vinto l' ultimo scudetto??? il merito principale di chi era? di Boateng, del"cannoniere" Nocerino o di chi altro? abbiamo visto gli anni seguenti che fine abbiamo fatto
> concordo che necessitiamo anche di un cc e un difensore, ma senza Ibra non vai da nessuna parte imho



 ci serve un campione carismatico che trascini la squadra!Ibra è l unico TOP player abbordabile per in milan fuori dal europa e con una rosa mediocre.



Fabregas ha scritto:


> Che trattativa devi fare con il PSG? Vai a Parigi con 5M ed è fatta. Forse è il PSG che non vuole...



se tutto dipendesse da 5 milioni credo che ibra sarebbe già a Milano. Figurati se non li spendono!Il problema è tra ibra e il Psg,e se quest ultimo nonostante i campioni che ha in rosa fa fatica a lasciare andare ibra forse dovrebbe aprirci gli occhi sulla caratura del giocatore.Per fare un ibra ci vogliono a livello mediatico un di maria e un lacazette ....a quanto pare un totale di 100 milioni di euro...



Fabregas ha scritto:


> Ibra, torniamo al solito discorso, deve essere la ciliegina non la torta stessa.
> 
> Non possiamo basare il mercato su un 34enne, non dobbiamo basare il giudizio intero di un mercato solo su di lui.
> 
> Quello di cui abbiamo fondamentalmente bisogno sono innesti di qualità a centrocampo no di Ibra.



Ibra ti cambia gli equilibri anche a 34 anni.Io non capisco come questo possa essere in discussione.Non vedo centrocampisti abbordabili in grado di farlo ad un prezzo di 5 milioni.Dobbiamo partire forte e vincere nell immediato e lui è l unico che può garantirci questo.
oltre a ricostruire ogni reparto dobbiamo riscostruire una reputazione...ora siamo una delle grandi decadute del calcio mondiale.2 anni senza champions sono un disastro da non sottovalutare.


----------



## Cahill90 (3 Agosto 2015)

Con Ibrahimovic il Milan diventerebbe da una squadra con medie possibilità di approdare in Champions a una squadra da scudetto.... comprando Ibra con 6 milioni di stipendio ti assicuri o quasi lo scudetto cucito al petto o comunque la qualificazione in Champions con tutti gli introiti che ciò comporta.... avrà il difetto di non aver fatto niente in champions nella sua carriera.... ma in Italia è pazzesco


----------



## Fabregas (3 Agosto 2015)

Non sarò certo io a voler farvi cambiare idea ma se ragionate Ibra = Scudetto siete fuori strada di brutto.

Ibra è uno dei migliori al mondo e nessuno lo nega ma per tornare a comandare in Europa ed in Italia (fra due anni con Ibra ci fai la zuppa) c'è bisogno d'altro, non ci si può affidare *totalmente* a lui abbandonando ogni progettualità. 

Zlatan ha 34 anni -che lo vogliate capire o no, elevarlo a Dio sceso in terra e quello che vi pare mi sembra di star a ragionare con i bambini- e leggere che la "torta" debba essere lui mi fa male agli occhi.

Se il PSG non si prende la premura di rinnovargli il contratto e nessun altra Big -non una squadra disperata- lo cerca ci sarà un motivo?


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Non sarò certo io a voler farvi cambiare idea ma se ragionate Ibra = Scudetto siete fuori strada di brutto.
> 
> Ibra è uno dei migliori al mondo e nessuno lo nega ma per tornare a comandare in Europa ed in Italia (fra due anni con Ibra ci fai la zuppa) c'è bisogno d'altro, non ci si può affidare *totalmente* a lui abbandonando ogni progettualità.
> 
> ...


Caro Fabregas ovviamente il tuo punto di vista è rispettabilissimo; sono di qualche minuto fa le dichiarazioni di Sinisa Mihailovic che brevemente riassumo: Ibra sposta gli equilibri (tra l'altro lo ha detto anche Mancini) con lui, ha proseguito l'allenatore si lotta per il titolo; come vedi quindi non siamo fuori strada di brutto a dire Ibra= scudetto o sicuro piazzamento in c.l o è di fuori anche il nostro allenatore?


----------



## Fabregas (3 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Caro Fabregas ovviamente il tuo punto di vista è rispettabilissimo; sono di qualche minuto fa le dichiarazioni di Sinisa Mihailovic che brevemente riassumo: Ibra sposta gli equilibri (tra l'altro lo ha detto anche Mancini) con lui, ha proseguito l'allenatore si lotta per il titolo; come vedi quindi non siamo fuori strada di brutto a dire Ibra= scudetto o sicuro piazzamento in c.l o è di fuori anche il nostro allenatore?



L'ho scritto già nel mio post che Ibra è uno dei migliori al mondo e di conseguenza alla squadra qualcosa in più ti da che devo fare d'altro?

Il Milan lotta per il titolo se oltre ad Ibra seguono altri innesti (es.Romagnoli e Witsel). Altrimenti dovremo sempre sperare di fare un goal in più degli avversari.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Non sarò certo io a voler farvi cambiare idea ma se ragionate Ibra = Scudetto siete fuori strada di brutto.
> 
> Ibra è uno dei migliori al mondo e nessuno lo nega ma per tornare a comandare in Europa ed in Italia (fra due anni con Ibra ci fai la zuppa) c'è bisogno d'altro, non ci si può affidare *totalmente* a lui abbandonando ogni progettualità.
> 
> ...



Il motivo è che nessuna big accetta di prendere un fuoriclasse con la scadenza (2-3 anni), visto che hanno progetti decisamente più a lungo termine. Ma questo non vuol dire che Ibra sia un vecchio sul viale del tramonto che non è più in grado di renderci competitivi per le prime 3 posizioni, in un campionato peraltro decisamente di basso livello.

Ibrahimovic rimane un giocatore totale che da solo ti migliora tutta la squadra e non è che viene inserito in una rosa che lotta per non retrocedere. Il Milan attuale è da zona EL, salvo miracoli di Sinisa. Con Ibra e Romagnoli diventa automaticamente da zona CL. 

Sul discorso della progettualità concordo, ma lo svedese rimane il mezzo più veloce per tornare competitivi e attirare nuovamente quei campioni che oggi ci ridono in faccia. Anche io preferirei tornare competitivo comprando Gundogan, Tielemans e Laporte, ma ci costerebbe molto di più. E non è detto che forniscano garanzie superiori al rendimento di Ibra che invece è un dato acclarato.


----------



## Fabregas (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il motivo è che nessuna big accetta di prendere un fuoriclasse con la scadenza (2-3 anni), visto che hanno progetti decisamente più a lungo termine. Ma questo non vuol dire che Ibra sia un vecchio sul viale del tramonto che non è più in grado di renderci competitivi per le prime 3 posizioni, in un campionato peraltro decisamente di basso livello.
> 
> Ibrahimovic rimane un giocatore totale che da solo ti migliora tutta la squadra e non è che viene inserito in una rosa che lotta per non retrocedere. Il Milan attuale è da zona EL, salvo miracoli di Sinisa. Con Ibra e Romagnoli diventa automaticamente da zona CL.
> 
> Sul discorso della progettualità concordo, ma lo svedese rimane il mezzo più veloce per tornare competitivi e attirare nuovamente quei campioni che oggi ci ridono in faccia. Anche io preferirei tornare competitivo comprando Gundogan, Tielemans e Laporte, ma ci costerebbe molto di più. E non è detto che forniscano garanzie superiori al rendimento di Ibra che invece è un dato acclarato.



La penso esattamente come te.
Negli altri interventi mi sembra comunque il mio pensiero non discosti più di tanto dal tuo, sommamente diciamo la stessa cosa: per entrambi il solo Ibra non ti porta lo scudetto e che sarebbe meglio fare investimenti per il futuro assieme all'ingaggio di Zlatan.

Non mi sembra di aver mai scritto Ibra è un pippone assurdo meglio Muntari ed Essien.
Forse essendo andato contro il dogma Ibra = Dio ho innescato la solita discussione senza via d'uscita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> La penso esattamente come te.
> Negli altri interventi mi sembra comunque il mio pensiero non discosti più di tanto dal tuo, sommamente diciamo la stessa cosa: per entrambi il solo Ibra non ti porta lo scudetto e che sarebbe meglio fare investimenti per il futuro assieme all'ingaggio di Zlatan.
> 
> Non mi sembra di aver mai scritto Ibra è un pippone assurdo meglio Muntari ed Essien.
> Forse essendo andato contro il dogma Ibra = Dio ho innescato la solita discussione senza via d'uscita.



guarda, io non credo che con Ibra + Romagnoli vinceremo lo scudetto, ma non mi sento neanche di escluderlo totalmente. Come detto saremo certamente da zona CL ma lo scudetto rimane una eventualità che potrebbe verificarsi in particolari situazioni (pochi infortuni, principali rivali meno competitive). Insomma un evento molto difficile, ma non impossibile. Per cui chi sogna lo scudo faccia pure, non mi sento di definirli dei poveri illusi... 



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Ad oggi è difficilissimo vedere Ibrahimovic al Milan, Ibrahimovic è un giocatore del Psg e al momento più che vedere l'evolversi della situazione non si può fare. SE ci saranno novità ad oggi non ipotizzabili ci saranno solo ad agosto inoltrato.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla partenza verso Monaco :"Ibrahimovic? vediamo".*



.


----------



## Fabregas (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> guarda, io non credo che con Ibra + Romagnoli vinceremo lo scudetto, ma non mi sento neanche di escluderlo totalmente. Come detto saremo certamente da zona CL ma lo scudetto rimane una eventualità che potrebbe verificarsi in particolari situazioni (pochi infortuni, principali rivali meno competitive). Insomma un evento molto difficile, ma non impossibile. Per cui chi sogna lo scudo faccia pure, non mi sento di definirli dei poveri illusi...



Ibra+Witsel+Romagnoli 
Non saremo noi i favoriti, ma se gli astri girano a nostro favore non vedo perchè non ci si possa provare.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (3 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani alla partenza verso Monaco :"Ibrahimovic? vediamo".*



quel "vediamo" mi ricorda tanto quello di ancelotti di un paio di mesi fa...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

*Paura per Ibra: il giocatore salterà la gara di sabato per un problema al legamento collaterale mediale del ginocchio destro.*


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paura per Ibra: il giocatore salterà la gara di sabato per un problema al legamento collaterale mediale del ginocchio destro.*



Lo scrissi qualche giorno fa. Va preso subito, non è un giovincello. Con PSG le sta giocando tutte, quindi un infortunio potrebbe essere dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo scrissi qualche giorno fa. Va preso subito, non è un giovincello. Con PSG le sta giocando tutte, quindi un infortunio potrebbe essere dietro l'angolo.



se lo sceicco ce lo spacca prima di liberarlo, vado in Francia a spaccargli la faccia


----------



## Fedeshi (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paura per Ibra: il giocatore salterà la gara di sabato per un problema al legamento collaterale mediale del ginocchio destro.*



Infortunio di facciata?.


----------



## bargnani83 (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paura per Ibra: il giocatore salterà la gara di sabato per un problema al legamento collaterale mediale del ginocchio destro.*[/QUOT
> al 99% sarà vero. ma l'1% di "sospetto" me lo tengo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paura per Ibra: il giocatore salterà la gara di sabato per un problema al legamento collaterale mediale del ginocchio destro.*



Vediamo se è vero o solo "tattica" visto che questa settimana a quanto pare Ibra e Raiola incontreranno il presidente.


----------



## markjordan (3 Agosto 2015)

io ho visto ibra sfiorare goals nel secondo tempo ......(ho letto di problema nel primo tempo)

ps
come vedete il fato che sinisa abbia continuamente in bocca i nomi ibra e romagnoli ? di solito i ct non parlano di giocatori non loro in quel modo


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paura per Ibra: il giocatore salterà la gara di sabato per un problema al legamento collaterale mediale del ginocchio destro.*




*Ibra ha rimosso da proprio account Twitter la voce "Giocatore del Psg e della nazionale svedese".*


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Non vado quasi mai sul profilo twitter di Ibra, ma sta circolando la notizia che ha defollowato il PSG e modificato il profilo rimuovendo ogni riferimento al club francese. 
Era così anche prima o sono modifiche di oggi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ibra ha rimosso da proprio account Twitter la voce "Giocatore del Psg e della nazionale svedese".*



*Questo purtroppo è un falso allarme... è da almeno gennaio 2015 che non ha più scritto "giocatore del PSG" nelle info del profilo...*


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ibra ha rimosso da proprio account Twitter la voce "Giocatore del Psg e della nazionale svedese".*



Ah ecco.
Confermato che prima c'era la voce "giocatore del Psg"?


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Questo purtroppo è un falso allarme... è da almeno gennaio 2015 che non ha più scritto "giocatore del PSG" nelle info del profilo...*



Come non detto.
Però non segue più il PSG.


----------



## yohann (3 Agosto 2015)

Pure di vedere dei segnali la gente si inventa le cose...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Come non detto.
> Però non segue più il PSG.



Si, quello può essere interpretato come un ottimo segnale. Vediamo se adesso questo infortunio è vero oppure nasconde altro....



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paura per Ibra: il giocatore salterà la gara di sabato per un problema al legamento collaterale mediale del ginocchio destro.*



.


----------



## DannySa (3 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Come non detto.
> Però non segue più il PSG.



Sì ma da quando?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma da quando?



Il 3 luglio seguiva già soltanto la Volvo. Quindi lo avrà tolto verso la fine di questa stagione.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ibra ha rimosso da proprio account Twitter la voce "Giocatore del Psg e della nazionale svedese".*



Stiamo salendo così in alto che se cadiamo la botta sarà davvero brutta...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Agosto 2015)

non so voi,ma a me sta situazione comincia un pò a stancare.Se ne sta parlando troppo e da troppo tempo,cattivo segno secondo me.
Quando arrivò nel 2010,a ferragosto dello stesso anno non ne parlava nessuno,sembrava impossibile per tutti,media e addetti ai lavori


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo scrissi qualche giorno fa. Va preso subito, non è un giovincello. Con PSG le sta giocando tutte, quindi un infortunio potrebbe essere dietro l'angolo.


Per Ibrahimovic il rinnovo contrattuale ora è essenziale. Alla sua età e con l'immenso logorio a cui è stata sottoposta la sua prodigiosa macchina atletica, il rischio di gravi infortuni è reale, e con esso quello di non poter spuntare impegni pluriennali come quello che gli ha proposto il Milan. Attenderà un segnale dal Psg, poi agirà inevitabilmente nel proprio interesse.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano:"Al Milan tutti parlano di Ibrahimovic. Il sorriso di Galliani su Ibra è stato particolare. Io sono convinto che se ne riparlerà dopo il 20 di Agosto. Non è una questione economica, perchè il Milan potrebbe versare tranquillamente 10 milioni di euro al Psg. Ma io credo che Ibra voglia lasciare il Psg con una buonuscita. Non si tratta di un sogno ma di una trattativa viva".*


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi... sto seriamente volando.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Al Milan tutti parlano di Ibrahimovic. Il sorriso di Galliani su Ibra è stato particolare. Io sono convinto che se ne riparlerà dopo il 20 di Agosto. Non è una questione economica, perchè il Milan potrebbe versare tranquillamente 10 milioni di euro al Psg. Ma io credo che Ibra voglia lasciare il Psg con una buonuscita. Non si tratta di un sogno ma di una trattativa viva".*


----------



## Hellscream (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Al Milan tutti parlano di Ibrahimovic. Il sorriso di Galliani su Ibra è stato particolare. Io sono convinto che se ne riparlerà dopo il 20 di Agosto. Non è una questione economica, perchè il Milan potrebbe versare tranquillamente 10 milioni di euro al Psg. Ma io credo che Ibra voglia lasciare il Psg con una buonuscita. Non si tratta di un sogno ma di una trattativa viva".*



Sempre all'ultimo secondo, sempre agonie


----------



## yohann (3 Agosto 2015)

Sorrisi, sensazioni? 
Poca roba concreta insomma...


----------



## Casnop (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Al Milan tutti parlano di Ibrahimovic. Il sorriso di Galliani su Ibra è stato particolare. Io sono convinto che se ne riparlerà dopo il 20 di Agosto. Non è una questione economica, perchè il Milan potrebbe versare tranquillamente 10 milioni di euro al Psg. Ma io credo che Ibra voglia lasciare il Psg con una buonuscita. Non si tratta di un sogno ma di una trattativa viva".*


Ibra se ne vuole andare, a modo suo: su un bel tappeto rosso cosparso di euro. Stile Raiola. Ah, ma Raiola prima o poi collassa, poverino...


----------



## pennyhill (3 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Al Milan tutti parlano di Ibrahimovic. Il sorriso di Galliani su Ibra è stato particolare. Io sono convinto che se ne riparlerà dopo il 20 di Agosto. Non è una questione economica, perchè il Milan potrebbe versare tranquillamente 10 milioni di euro al Psg. Ma io credo che Ibra voglia lasciare il Psg con una buonuscita. Non si tratta di un sogno ma di una trattativa viva".*





yohann ha scritto:


> Sorrisi, sensazioni?
> Poca roba concreta insomma...



Questo è da sempre lo stile di peppe di stefano.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Al Milan tutti parlano di Ibrahimovic. Il sorriso di Galliani su Ibra è stato particolare. Io sono convinto che se ne riparlerà dopo il 20 di Agosto. Non è una questione economica, perchè il Milan potrebbe versare tranquillamente 10 milioni di euro al Psg. Ma io credo che Ibra voglia lasciare il Psg con una buonuscita. Non si tratta di un sogno ma di una trattativa viva".*


Sorrisini...Mezze parole. Questa telenovela mi ricorda quelle di Rivaldo nel 2000 e Fabregas nel 2011.
Il giorno decisivo prima doveva essere a metà giugno, quando Ibra incontrò lo sceicco, poi è slittato di settimana in settimana. 
Ripeto, concentriamoci su altro. In difesa al momento giochiamo con Paletta e Mexes centrali, a centrocampo non abbiamo un giocatore che sappia fare 3 palleggi a fila e in attacco gli unici decenti sono due prime punte....
Tutti gli anni dobbiamo fossilizzarci per mesi su un giocatore inarrivabile....


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano:"Al Milan tutti parlano di Ibrahimovic. Il sorriso di Galliani su Ibra è stato particolare. Io sono convinto che se ne riparlerà dopo il 20 di Agosto. Non è una questione economica, perchè il Milan potrebbe versare tranquillamente 10 milioni di euro al Psg. Ma io credo che Ibra voglia lasciare il Psg con una buonuscita. Non si tratta di un sogno ma di una trattativa viva".*



Galliani sorrideva anche l'anno scorso mentre diceva "ne arriva uno forte".


----------



## Aron (4 Agosto 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> non so voi,ma a me sta situazione comincia un pò a stancare.Se ne sta parlando troppo e da troppo tempo,cattivo segno secondo me.
> Quando arrivò nel 2010,a ferragosto dello stesso anno non ne parlava nessuno,sembrava impossibile per tutti,media e addetti ai lavori



E' dovuto a due motivi: la ricerca di almeno un sostituto da parte del PSG e la rescissione, possibilmente con buonuscita, che vorrebbe Ibra.
Credo che Galliani abbia parlato di questo con Raiola: ottenendo la rescissione, Ibra potrebbe ottenere un contratto più ricco dal Milan. Se invece la società deve pagare il cartellino, il contratto sarebbe a cifre alte ma comunque inferiori rispetto alla prima eventualità.


----------



## Aron (4 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Galliani sorrideva anche l'anno scorso mentre diceva "ne arriva uno forte".



Ma era una cosa totalmente diversa. Quella era una parentesi tra lui e un tifoso ripresa dai video. Questa è una cosa che va avanti da mesi, senza proclami ma comunque visibilmente.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma era una cosa totalmente diversa. Quella era una parentesi tra lui e un tifoso ripresa dai video. Questa è una cosa che va avanti da mesi, senza proclami ma comunque visibilmente.



Allora rilancio: Galliani sorrideva anche quando stava trattando Tevez


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Galliani sorrideva anche l'anno scorso mentre diceva "ne arriva uno forte".



Pensa poi che quello forte che doveva arrivare a fine agosto che intendeva Galliani, era Biabiany, che per fortuna poi non arrivo'. I sorrisi e le chiacchiere di Galliani contano meno di zero.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (4 Agosto 2015)

ma peppe di stefano è quello che diceva che ancelotti era 50 e 50?


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ma peppe di stefano è quello che diceva che ancelotti era 50 e 50?



Mmm sinceramente Di Stefano a un certo punto cominciò a dire che nonostante Galliani dicesse che per Ancelotti era 50 e 50, le prospettive erano decisamente più negative. Me lo ricordo perchè feci questo: http://www.milanworld.net/la-farsa-ancelotti-cronistoria-di-una-pseudo-trattativa-vt28690.html


----------



## Casnop (4 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' dovuto a due motivi: la ricerca di almeno un sostituto da parte del PSG e la rescissione, possibilmente con buonuscita, che vorrebbe Ibra.
> Credo che Galliani abbia parlato di questo con Raiola: ottenendo la rescissione, Ibra potrebbe ottenere un contratto più ricco dal Milan. Se invece la società deve pagare il cartellino, il contratto sarebbe a cifre alte ma comunque inferiori rispetto alla prima eventualità.


Giusto. Aggiungerei anche il tema della buona uscita che Raiola ed il giocatore pretenderanno dal Psg. Evidenza di un rapporto che si chiude anche e soprattutto per volontà del club.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2015)

*La stampa turca, fino a ieri sicurissima dell'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Galatasaray, questa mattina ha svegliato i tifosi (letteralmente impazziti, stanno addirittura facendo pressioni sul governo per l'affare Ibra) con una doccia gelata:"Il Milan è favorito nella corsa ad Ibrahimovic".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La stampa turca, fino a ieri sicurissima dell'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Galatasaray, questa mattina ha svegliato i tifosi (letteralmente impazziti, stanno addirittura facendo pressioni sul governo per l'affare Ibra) con una doccia gelata:"Il Milan è favorito nella corsa ad Ibrahimovic".*



Il fatto che anche a Sky non solo nella persona di Di Stefano comincino a parlare di incontri Ibra-Sceicco in settimana mi fa ben sperare, seppur ci vadano coi piedi di piombo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La stampa turca, fino a ieri sicurissima dell'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Galatasaray, questa mattina ha svegliato i tifosi (letteralmente impazziti, stanno addirittura facendo pressioni sul governo per l'affare Ibra) con una doccia gelata:"Il Milan è favorito nella corsa ad Ibrahimovic".*


Dopo questa notizia, se vera, se ce lo lasciamo sfuggire si devono sparare tutti in dirigenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La stampa turca, fino a ieri sicurissima dell'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Galatasaray, questa mattina ha svegliato i tifosi (letteralmente impazziti, stanno addirittura facendo pressioni sul governo per l'affare Ibra) con una doccia gelata:"Il Milan è favorito nella corsa ad Ibrahimovic".*



SE va via dal Psg viene da noi lo dirò fino alla fine. Anche se sbucasse BAyern,Chelsea ecc o resta o viene da noi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La stampa turca, fino a ieri sicurissima dell'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Galatasaray, questa mattina ha svegliato i tifosi (letteralmente impazziti, stanno addirittura facendo pressioni sul governo per l'affare Ibra) con una doccia gelata:"Il Milan è favorito nella corsa ad Ibrahimovic".*



Per loro sarà un kebab duro da ingoiare...


----------



## Casnop (4 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per loro sarà un kebab duro da ingoiare...



Quanti sono quelli a cui questo boccone sarebbe indigesto? Tanti, più dello stesso popolo turco. E sono tutti in Italia: si diceva del sovrappopolamento...


----------



## il condor (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La stampa turca, fino a ieri sicurissima dell'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Galatasaray, questa mattina ha svegliato i tifosi (letteralmente impazziti, stanno addirittura facendo pressioni sul governo per l'affare Ibra) con una doccia gelata:"Il Milan è favorito nella corsa ad Ibrahimovic".*



ma dai figurati se va in Turchia. Questo ancora vuole giocare in un campionato di primo livello. La pensione la andrà a prendere in Mls.


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La stampa turca, fino a ieri sicurissima dell'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Galatasaray, questa mattina ha svegliato i tifosi (letteralmente impazziti, stanno addirittura facendo pressioni sul governo per l'affare Ibra) con una doccia gelata:"Il Milan è favorito nella corsa ad Ibrahimovic".*



La stessa stampa turca tramite il giornale "fanatik" riporta che in caso di cessione di Benzema all'Arsenal ci penserebbe anche il Real Madrid....in quel caso la vedrei veramente dura per noi


----------



## DannySa (4 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La stampa turca, fino a ieri sicurissima dell'arrivo di Ibrahimovic al Galatasaray, questa mattina ha svegliato i tifosi (letteralmente impazziti, stanno addirittura facendo pressioni sul governo per l'affare Ibra) con una doccia gelata:"Il Milan è favorito nella corsa ad Ibrahimovic".*



Avete già l'Isis a cui pensare, lasciate perdere cose più grandi di voi.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Avete già l'Isis a cui pensare, lasciate perdere cose più grandi di voi.



Come scusa?


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> La stessa stampa turca tramite il giornale "fanatik" riporta che in caso di cessione di Benzema all'Arsenal ci penserebbe anche il Real Madrid....in quel caso la vedrei veramente dura per noi



e benzema dal real madrid passa all arsenal certo


----------



## luigi61 (4 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e benzema dal real madrid passa all arsenal certo


La stampa spagnola riporta dell'offerta choc per convincere le merengues a cedere l'attaccante francese per 65 mln; Benzema è la prima scelta: firmerebbe un'attacco da sogno con Ozil Sánchez Walcott e Giroud più il gioiello Oxlade-Chamberlain, uno dei reparti più completi in Europa; non mi pare ci sia molto da ridere.....
dimenticavo.....I bookmakers inglesi scommettono sul trasferimento


----------



## Julian Ross (4 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> La stampa spagnola riporta dell'offerta choc per convincere le merengues a cedere l'attaccante francese per 65 mln; Benzema è la prima scelta: firmerebbe un'attacco da sogno con Ozil Sánchez Walcott e Giroud più il gioiello Oxlade-Chamberlain, uno dei reparti più completi in Europa; non mi pare ci sia molto da ridere.....
> dimenticavo.....I bookmakers inglesi scommettono sul trasferimento



Benitez non si priva di Benzema ad agosto. 
Non scherziamo.


----------



## mrsmit (4 Agosto 2015)

oggi sportmediaset riportava che ibra abbia avuto una distorsione al legamento laterale interno del ginocchio e che quindi salterà la prima giornata di ligue 1.
Sara vero?


----------



## markjordan (4 Agosto 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> oggi sportmediaset riportava che ibra abbia avuto una distorsione al legamento laterale interno del ginocchio e che quindi salterà la prima giornata di ligue 1.
> Sara vero?


stava x segnare di tacco ma l'uscita del portiere ha salvato e gli ha storto il ginocchio , ha continuato a giocare , boh


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2015)

*NTV SPOR, canale televisivo sportivo turco: "Il sogno Ibra è finito. Il presidente del Galatasaray, Özbek, ha negato il trasferimento di Ibrahimovic al club turco, spiegando che non è in programma l'arrivo dello svedese. Özbek ha spiegato che il progetto tecnico del club è di ringiovanire la squadra e che Ibra non rientra nel loro progetto, e un'eventuale trattativa non è mai stata discussa nelle riunioni dirigenziali"
*


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *NTV SPOR, canale televisivo sportivo turco: "Il sogno Ibra è finito. Il presidente del Galatasaray, Özbek, ha negato il trasferimento di Ibrahimovic al club turco, spiegando che non è in programma l'arrivo dello svedese. Özbek ha spiegato che il progetto tecnico del club è di ringiovanire la squadra e che Ibra non rientra nel loro progetto, e un'eventuale trattativa non è mai stata discussa nelle riunioni dirigenziali"
> *




L'unico ostacolo è la buonuscita, ormai s'è capito


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *NTV SPOR, canale televisivo sportivo turco: "Il sogno Ibra è finito. Il presidente del Galatasaray, Özbek, ha negato il trasferimento di Ibrahimovic al club turco, spiegando che non è in programma l'arrivo dello svedese. Özbek ha spiegato che il progetto tecnico del club è di ringiovanire la squadra e che Ibra non rientra nel loro progetto, e un'eventuale trattativa non è mai stata discussa nelle riunioni dirigenziali"
> *



Cammelliere non farci aspettare ancora, firma il foglio di via per Z. e poi divertiti con Di Maria e Cavani.


----------



## DannySa (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *NTV SPOR, canale televisivo sportivo turco: "Il sogno Ibra è finito. Il presidente del Galatasaray, Özbek, ha negato il trasferimento di Ibrahimovic al club turco, spiegando che non è in programma l'arrivo dello svedese. Özbek ha spiegato che il progetto tecnico del club è di ringiovanire la squadra e che Ibra non rientra nel loro progetto, e un'eventuale trattativa non è mai stata discussa nelle riunioni dirigenziali"
> *



Ora è solo questione di salutare i compagni, non vedo come possa rimanere ancora lì dopo tutto quello che è stato detto.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *NTV SPOR, canale televisivo sportivo turco: "Il sogno Ibra è finito. Il presidente del Galatasaray, Özbek, ha negato il trasferimento di Ibrahimovic al club turco, spiegando che non è in programma l'arrivo dello svedese. Özbek ha spiegato che il progetto tecnico del club è di ringiovanire la squadra e che Ibra non rientra nel loro progetto, e un'eventuale trattativa non è mai stata discussa nelle riunioni dirigenziali"
> *



Vabbè, ma c'era veramente qualcuno che temeva la concorrenza del Galatasaray ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *NTV SPOR, canale televisivo sportivo turco: "Il sogno Ibra è finito. Il presidente del Galatasaray, Özbek, ha negato il trasferimento di Ibrahimovic al club turco, spiegando che non è in programma l'arrivo dello svedese. Özbek ha spiegato che il progetto tecnico del club è di ringiovanire la squadra e che Ibra non rientra nel loro progetto, e un'eventuale trattativa non è mai stata discussa nelle riunioni dirigenziali"
> *



Si sapeva dai ora la smettessero di inserire ogni volta una squadra diversa per poi essere smentiti sempre , ho sempre sostenuto che se va via viene da noi poi posso sbagliarmi per carità ma mi sembra chiaro che vuole tornare a Milano se va via da Parigi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *NTV SPOR, canale televisivo sportivo turco: "Il sogno Ibra è finito. Il presidente del Galatasaray, Özbek, ha negato il trasferimento di Ibrahimovic al club turco, spiegando che non è in programma l'arrivo dello svedese. Özbek ha spiegato che il progetto tecnico del club è di ringiovanire la squadra e che Ibra non rientra nel loro progetto, e un'eventuale trattativa non è mai stata discussa nelle riunioni dirigenziali"
> *



Speriamo che ora non se ne parli più di questi turchi.


----------



## S T B (4 Agosto 2015)




----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2015)

*Alfredo Pedullà continua a ribadire, con sicurezza, la notizia diffusa qualche giorno fa del patto tra Ibra e lo sceicco ( *http://www.milanworld.net/ibra-patto-con-lo-sceicco-libero-per-il-milan-dopo-la-supercoppa-vt30364.html ) *ed aggiunge che le quote del trasferimento dello svedese al Milan sono letteralmente crollate. Skybet, ora, quota il passaggio di Ibra al Milan a 1.75. Lacazette al Psg, invece, è passato da 12 a 2.*


----------



## uoteghein (5 Agosto 2015)

Ma qualcuno a Ibrahimovic deve passargliela, lo sapete vero?
Con questo centrocampo anche il Dio svedese ne uscirebbe "ridimensionato"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà continua a ribadire, con sicurezza, la notizia diffusa qualche giorno fa del patto tra Ibra e lo sceicco ( *http://www.milanworld.net/ibra-patto-con-lo-sceicco-libero-per-il-milan-dopo-la-supercoppa-vt30364.html ) *ed aggiunge che le quote del trasferimento dello svedese al Milan sono letteralmente crollate. Skybet, ora, quota il passaggio di Ibra al Milan a 1.75. Lacazette al Psg, invece, è passato da 12 a 2.*



Sulle quote non si può far affidamento, lo sappiamo tutti. Speriamo che questa situazione si risolva a breve.


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno ha già riportato che Ibrahimovic ha tolto la scritta ''Giocatore del PSG'' dal proprio profilo Twitter? Scusate ma non ho di certo letto le 18 pagine


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha già riportato che Ibrahimovic ha tolto la scritta ''Giocatore del PSG'' dal proprio profilo Twitter? Scusate ma non ho di certo letto le 18 pagine



Si, è stata riportata ma è irrilevante perché già da gennaio non aveva quella scritta.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà continua a ribadire, con sicurezza, la notizia diffusa qualche giorno fa del patto tra Ibra e lo sceicco ( *http://www.milanworld.net/ibra-patto-con-lo-sceicco-libero-per-il-milan-dopo-la-supercoppa-vt30364.html ) *ed aggiunge che le quote del trasferimento dello svedese al Milan sono letteralmente crollate. Skybet, ora, quota il passaggio di Ibra al Milan a 1.75. Lacazette al Psg, invece, è passato da 12 a 2.*



.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: il Milan da qui a fine mercato proverà a fare almeno un tentativo per Ibrahimovic. Ma tutto dipende dallo svedese. Se deciderà di rompere con il Psg, allora ci saranno possibilità. In caso contrario, l'operazione è difficilissima se non impossibile. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan da qui a fine mercato proverà a fare almeno un tentativo per Ibrahimovic. Ma tutto dipende dallo svedese. Se deciderà di rompere con il Psg, allora ci saranno possibilità. In caso contrario, l'operazione è difficilissima se non impossibile. *



Si decidesse,non possiamo aspettare ancora su.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan da qui a fine mercato proverà a fare almeno un tentativo per Ibrahimovic. Ma tutto dipende dallo svedese. Se deciderà di rompere con il Psg, allora ci saranno possibilità. In caso contrario, l'operazione è difficilissima se non impossibile. *



Non capisco cosa dovrebbe spingerlo a lasciare Verratti, Di Maria e Cavani per venire a giocare con Bertolacci, De Jong e Adriano ? se è veramente tanto innamorato di Milano al limite arriverà il prossimo anno a parametro zero. Giocherà una, massimo due, stagioni da noi per poi andare a chiudere la carriera negli States.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan da qui a fine mercato proverà a fare almeno un tentativo per Ibrahimovic. Ma tutto dipende dallo svedese. Se deciderà di rompere con il Psg, allora ci saranno possibilità. In caso contrario, l'operazione è difficilissima se non impossibile. *



Questi continui rinvii sono stucchevoli ed irritanti.
Se Ibra avesse voluto rompere con il Psg, lo avrebbe già fatto. L'unica sarebbe se il Psg volesse privarsi di Ibra e puntare su Lacazette, ma, anche in questo caso, lo avrebbe già fatto (e pensare che pochi giorni fa c'era chi sosteneva che all'indomani della supercoppa lo avrebbero ufficializzato).
Mi sembra che Ibra ormai sia l'alibi per il nostro non mercato. galliani continuerà ad illudere i tifosi fino al 31 agosto, poi dirà che siamo stati vicinissimi, ma non abbiamo potuto fare di più....


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa dovrebbe spingerlo a lasciare Verratti, Di Maria e Cavani per venire a giocare con Bertolacci, De Jong e Adriano ? se è veramente tanto innamorato di Milano al limite arriverà il prossimo anno a parametro zero. Giocherà una, massimo due, stagioni da noi per poi andare a chiudere la carriera negli States.



Ibra infatti non viene in un Milan da Europa League.
Ibra arriva in una squadra che può vincere lo scudetto, altrimenti resta lì.


----------



## danyrossonera (6 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ibra infatti non viene in un Milan da Europa League.
> Ibra arriva in una squadra che può vincere lo scudetto, altrimenti resta lì.



.


----------



## Torros (6 Agosto 2015)

E' sempre stata una buffonata creata dai giornali, chi ci ha creduto... beh è un pollo..


----------



## Aragorn (6 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ibra infatti non viene in un Milan da Europa League.
> Ibra arriva in una squadra che può vincere lo scudetto, altrimenti resta lì.



Proprio per questo, a mio modo di vedere, stiamo parlando del nulla.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan da qui a fine mercato proverà a fare almeno un tentativo per Ibrahimovic. Ma tutto dipende dallo svedese. Se deciderà di rompere con il Psg, allora ci saranno possibilità. In caso contrario, l'operazione è difficilissima se non impossibile. *



Menomale che doveva liberarsi dopo la Supercoppa... Pedullà


----------



## Julian Ross (6 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Qb uesti continui rinvii sono stucchevoli ed irritanti.
> Se Ibra avesse voluto rompere con il Psg, lo avrebbe già fatto. L'unica sarebbe se il Psg volesse privarsi di Ibra e puntare su Lacazette, ma, anche in questo caso, lo avrebbe già fatto (e pensare che pochi giorni fa c'era chi sosteneva che all'indomani della supercoppa lo avrebbero ufficializzato).
> Mi sembra che Ibra ormai sia l'alibi per il nostro non mercato. galliani continuerà ad illudere i tifosi fino al 31 agosto, poi dirà che siamo stati vicinissimi, ma non abbiamo potuto fare di più....



Esattamente, una vergogna come ogni santo anno dal 2011.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Proprio per questo, a mio modo di vedere, stiamo parlando del nulla.



Dipende. Con Romagnoli e basta, non viene. Aggiungendo Witsel, dovrebbe venire. Aggiungendone un altro ancora, verrebbe sicuramente.

La società vuole rilanciarsi? Faranno quello che c'è da fare.
Non vogliono rilanciarsi? Sono pazzi.


----------



## Torros (6 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dipende. Con Romagnoli e basta, non viene. Aggiungendo Witsel, dovrebbe venire. Aggiungendone un altro ancora, *verrebbe sicuramente*.
> 
> La società vuole rilanciarsi? Faranno quello che c'è da fare.
> Non vogliono rilanciarsi? Sono pazzi.


Per avere in squadra gente del calibro di Cavani, Di Maria, Thiago Silva, Marquinios, Lucas, Pastore, Matuidi, Verratti e il ben di dio che hanno li, il Milan dovrebbe spendere tanto e bene per i prossimi 3 anni minimo.
Romagnoli è un signor nessuno per ora e Witsel è tutto da vedere che vada al Milan.
Non bastano 1 promessa e un ottimo giocatore in mezzo ad altri mediocri e buoni giocatori per convincere Ibra a venire per di più senza Champions, per me. Non vedo il motivo per cui Ibra dovrebbe lasciare il Psg per un Milan mediocre. 
A me pare palese che non verrà..


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2015)

La Supercoppa l'hanno giocata, Di Maria l'hanno preso. Ora non ci sono più scuse



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan da qui a fine mercato proverà a fare almeno un tentativo per Ibrahimovic. Ma tutto dipende dallo svedese. Se deciderà di rompere con il Psg, allora ci saranno possibilità. In caso contrario, l'operazione è difficilissima se non impossibile. *


----------



## Torros (6 Agosto 2015)

ma che vuol dire che tutto dipende dallo svedese, non avevano già l'accordo?
Se tutto dipende dallo svedese si parla del nulla..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Agosto 2015)

A quando l'ufficialità?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La Supercoppa l'hanno giocata, Di Maria l'hanno preso. Ora non ci sono più scuse


Ed è stato anche siglato l'accordo con Bee...


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Agosto 2015)

Alciato dice che il PSG ha offerto a Ibra un triennale: due anni al PSG e un in Qatar


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2015)

*Alciato: il Psg ha offerto un triennale ad Ibra: due anni al Psg ed il terzo in Qatar *


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: il Psg ha offerto un triennale ad Ibra: due anni al Psg ed il terzo in Qatar *



*Nasser Al-Khelaïfi presidente del Psg durante la presentazione di Di Maria ha parlato pure di Ibrahimovic:" Ibrahimovic ha ancora un anno di contratto e resterà con noi".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: il Psg ha offerto un triennale ad Ibra: due anni al Psg ed il terzo in Qatar *



Cosa vuol dire che il PSG offre 2 anni da loro e uno in Qatar? Gli pagano lo stipendio da 12-15M pur facendolo giocare in cammellandia? Mah...vediamo cosa risponde Z. ma se le cifre sono quelle dubito rifiuti.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Nasser Al-Khelaïfi presidente del Psg durante la presentazione di Di Maria ha parlato pure di Ibrahimovic:" Ibrahimovic ha ancora un anno di contratto e resterà con noi".*




Addio Ibra. Per chi c'ha creduto.


----------



## Doctore (6 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: il Psg ha offerto un triennale ad Ibra: due anni al Psg ed il terzo in Qatar *



Ciao core...è stato bello crederci


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Agosto 2015)

Possiamo chiudere dai.

I giornali per vendere diranno che sono parole di circostanze, ma questi sono sceicchi, non pezzenti come Galliani e, per ora purtroppo, MrBee, se dicono che resta, resta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Addio Ibra. Per chi c'ha creduto.



Io ci ho sempre creduto onestamente, a sto punto penso solo che sia stata una grossa "palla" dei giornali italiani per fare un pò di "circo", sono stra convinta che se lui voleva andare via non c'era sceicco che lo tratteneva. A sto punto credo che andrà via Cavani non si fa un altra stagione cosi.


----------

